# Seiko Diver Mods



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, here are some pics of my current Seiko diver collection. Everything is stock except those darn hands.

Changed the hands to Yao ones and so far am happy apart from the SKX173 American version diver. Still feel the orange/white lume hands don't match the green lume on the dial.

All the hands are from Bill Yao in America. Yes, he is slow and I do wish he could hire some help. Seems to me he's got too much to handle at the moment. However, he does come through with the goods and and nothing to complain there! This order for hands took about 3 weeks from placing to receiving in Kenya.

Here's a pic which includes the SKX031 "sub" diver.










Here's a pic sepcially for Rich. SKXA35 yellow diver. I think these particular hands and bracelet style really suit this watch.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice collection Hakim! They all look very 'clean' - stunning.

Id love to see the sword hands on the 031 - very much a 5517 alike.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Jon and I think you're right. I was looking at those two watches yesterday and thought of swapping the hands on the 031 for the orange sword hands. Infact, I put back the original hands into the 173 until I get more suitable hands.

Stay tuned for an update on the 031!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice, I agree with Jon re the 5517 look....









Now, if only Seiko did non day date versions of those dials


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Hakim - you've been busy!









I think my SKXA35 is going get some of those black plongeur hands.. thanks very much for the very timely write up and pictures.

Just out of curiosity when I order the hands Iâ€™ll stick a quick post in the Seiko section and then notify all in the same thread of their arrival (hopefully!). It should give fellow forumers an idea of the delivery time to the UK.

The 031 would be a killer with a black day/date wheel and the sword hands 

Rich


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

hakim said:


> Well, here are some pics of my current Seiko diver collection. Everything is stock except those darn hands.
> 
> Changed the hands to Yao ones and so far am happy apart from the SKX173 American version diver. Still feel the orange/white lume hands don't match the green lume on the dial.
> 
> ...


Superb collection of very tasty Seikos Hakim................

My Yao took 3 1/2 months form order to delivery but I think it is absolutley the dog's.............**** and as you have said I can't complain about quality etc,etc.

The curious thing I find is that I was avoiding Seikos as I thought they were too big for my wrist..........then I bought Dapper's SKX033 and the rot started as I suddenly realised that they meet/met my current needs - very comfortable, very easy to read, day or night, waterproof and virtually indestructible.

Can't match your collection or ability to swap hands - I run to straps only at present!!- but I now have the SKX 033, an SKX 007, SKX009 and my gorgeous (IMHO) Yao modded SKX007.

Keep the mods coming you are putting together some fabulous combinations - I really like the Yao hands and dials.

Recently been in touch with him (Bill Yao) - he hasn't got anyone in the UK (Roy???!!) who undertakes his mods!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Great collection hakim, i also have the same handset on my SKXA35 ,its probably my favourite watch with a lumpy.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey Hakim that's a great collection of mods  I see that you've gone back to Seiko's in a big way


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Yup, I sold off my whole collection but needed something to keep me going, so it had to be the divers. Great value for money.

Here's a pic of my 031 with the orange sword hands I changed yesterday. Looks good?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

nice work m8! all you need is the black datewheels now... 

Assume the white ones looked a little too plain?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Jon.

Nah, I'll leave them as they are now. Time to move on. Contemplating a "tunacan" or TSAR now


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice collection Hakim.

You seem to be a great Seiko diver expert, I perhaps you could solve the following question.

I'm looking for one of these divers, and I like de SKX009, the one with the Pepsi bezel. Googling for it, I've found there are several dial colors for the same reference (009), and at least to different models (K & J), keeping a different price level.

Could you please help me to understand the way Seiko is naming these models and why is the reason of the price difference for looking similar 009's?

Thanks in advance,

Jose


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Jose,

Thanks for the compliment 

I'm not a Seiko expert by any means but I'll try and answer your question.

The SKX009 is the Asian/rest of the world market model while the SKX175 is designated for North America. The watches are basically the same. Same movement, hands, dial, bezel etc. Only difference is the N.American may come with a Jubilee bracelet with brushed centre links. There is also an additional typo on the dial "Mov't Singapore". The Asian version bracelet has polished centre links.

The K designation means the watch is assembled in Singapore while J means assembled in Japan. You'll pay a premium for the J version, but then again its exactly the same watch, but with "21 Jewels" written on the dial.

IMO, it doesn't matter which version you buy, its the same watch. Hope this helps more than confused you!


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

hakim said:


> I'm not a Seiko expert by any means but I'll try and answer your question.


Aren't you? I don't think so reading your answer.

Thanks for the help, now I'm a little bit more informed about this crazy world.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hakim - Agreed the watch looks fine the way it is... I have herad you can fit a 6309 movt inside the older 600m or 1000m quartz tuna... then you can use all the other dials etc...


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Just googling Seiko divers and unearthed this old thread.

Some very nice modded examples here!

Paul.



hakim said:


> Well, here are some pics of my current Seiko diver collection. Everything is stock except those darn hands.
> 
> Changed the hands to Yao ones and so far am happy apart from the SKX173 American version diver. Still feel the orange/white lume hands don't match the green lume on the dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Oops .

That doesn't seem to have worked.

Sorry!

Paul.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Got me reading up on seiko mods now. Hmmm, some sort of adventur-y land-diver...24hr bezel, explorer style dial, vintage arrow hands, bead-blasted case on waterproof-leather strap. :think:


----------

